# DIY Acclimatizer using old CD stacks



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Out from under the heading of "How can I reuse this scrap" comes this idea for a container to help acclimatize fish to new water.

Here's a photo:









Parts:
* One of those plastic CD/DVD stack containers
* Another of those CD/DVD stack containers, but smaller, that happens to fit inside the first one.
The trick is finding a pair where the one clear plastic bowl, with the rim cut off, can slide down inside the larger one.
* Barbed outflow fitting
* Scrap tubing

Here are the components, with the needed modifications:









To use this:
1. Put the inner bowl inside the outer one.
2. Fill with water from the fish's old home
3. Put the fish in
4. Put on the outer lid, which will twist-lock
5. Transport the container to the new home
6. Start a drip of new water into the central hole in the black outer lid
7. This will fill the container until water starts to drip out of the outflow -- you need to catch this.
8. After a sufficient period of water replacement, remove the outer lid
9. Pick up the inner bowl, while leaving the outer bowl behind. The water will drain. You can let it all drain out, leaving the fish dry for a moment, or you can put your finger over the hole leaving some water in the inner bowl.
10. Place the inner bowl in the new home, letting it fill slowly. Then release the fish. Or, just tip the fish gently into the new home.

Strong points:
A. You can take the container to the LFS with you and have them put the fish in it -- so no dealing with plastic bags. NOTE: The container is NOT water tight -- expect splashes and spills if it gets bumped.
B. The outflow means that you can replace 100% of the old water -- no risk. 
C. If you set up the outflow going into a larger basin, no worry about flooding if you forget to turn off the drip.
D. You can simplify the design by leaving out the inner bowl, and use a net to transfer the fish instead.

Weak points:
A. When the black top is off, and the container is full of water, it is flimsy. Be careful to hold underneath it, not just by the edges.
B. Because the plastic bends easily, the outflow fitting is weak -- maybe someone has an idea about making this connection more reliable and water-tight?









Let me know if this explanation needs work!

Cheers,
-ObiQuiet


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

seems like alotta extra work when using a bag/bucket works perfectly fine already

...good idea I guess...but why add so much extra work to something that isnt particularly hard to do in the first place and works already?


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

A fair question, LOL! I suppose I like eking out as many little improvements as I can find. For me, this method is less clumsy and less messy.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

very creative. thanks for sharing.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I dont think I have any fish that would fit in there, 5g bucket is what I gotta use or larger.


----------

